# Pictures from one of my other hobbies...



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

On top of planted aquariums, I breed snakes and I have a Jeep Wrangler that sees alot of wheelin'. Rockcrawling mostly. I took this trip last weekend to Disney, Oklahoma and thought I would post some pics up for you guys to see!
My 3rd time to go there and I still have as much fun as I did the first time if not more fun!

Me playing in the rock garden



























More pictures at the obstacle "lil blue"



















Pictures of me at the obstacle "waterfall"



















I will say this is my most expensive hobby, especially for being in college! :frusty:


----------



## VITARTE (Feb 20, 2005)

tslabaugh said:


> On top of planted aquariums, *I breed snakes* and I have a Jeep Wrangler that sees alot of wheelin'. Rockcrawling mostly. I took this trip last weekend to Disney, Oklahoma and thought I would post some pics up for you guys to see!
> My 3rd time to go there and I still have as much fun as I did the first time if not more fun!


What, no photos of snakes eggs or baby snakes :biggrin1:


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

That does look like fun!!
I love to do it in the mud.
Haven't done that for 20 years, used to have an International Harvester 'scout' that we got stuck many times. (ahh,.. the good ol' days)
Did you make it up that wall?


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

I've done a little off road adventures, nothing like this though, my always involved so much mud it'd take weeks to get off.

I'd also like to see some of the snake pictures............


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

neon - Yeah I did make it up. Took a few tries though!

VITARTE - My female is laying her eggs late this year or I would have had pics of babies. She is gravid right now and I am actually hoping she will hold em in for another 2 weeks so I can get home and don't have to transport the eggs from school to home!

And for those who want to see snake pics..

This is the amelanistic female that is pregnant










Here is the amelanistic male, he is like 53 inches long!










In the future I am planning on breeding Western Hognose snakes also. It will be at least a year before they are ready to breed though.

This is my smaller female in blue phase, getting ready for a shed.









I plan to get one or 2 more pair of corns for breeding haven't figured out what morphs to get though.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 30, 2006)

Awesome! Another Jeep owner here. :wave: 

What's the set-up your running?


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

I am running the RE 3.5 standard lift with a JKS 1.25" bodylift. D30 with a lockrite, In the rear, a Ford 8.8 with welded spider gears. Running 4.88 gears with 35" MT/R's.

Update on the snakes: My female is just fixing to have her pre lay shed so hopefully I will have pics of some eggs within the next 2 weeks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pics... Looks like so much fun! The snakes are beautiful, I can't see why people are so afraid of them.


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

FINALLY!

My Amelanistic cornsnake started laying her eggs tonight. When I went to check in her lay box this is what I saw:










It looks like she has 3-4 more in her. More pics to come! heh


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

She ended up having 11 eggs!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

How cool  ... She is a gorgeous snake!


----------

